# Planning my retirement to Thailand



## xrm9963

I have been reading posts for a while and only recently became a member of this community.
Though I have read quite a few posts on issues that matters to me I have still a few questions, due to outdated or lacking information, specially on Visa issues, medical and finance issues.

First, a bit on myself.
I am 52, in a few weeks I will finally be out of a long and complicated divorce procedure.
I have an online business that provides me a decent income of a few thousands of $ per month ($3k-$5k usually). I have been in Thailand on a few occasions in the past 4-5 years and I honestly fell for the people and the places, so my general plan is to complete the divorce, liquidate the few assets that I have and relocate to Thailand.
If it matters, I have an Italian and Israeli nationality.

To my questions:
1 - Visa.
I understand that the "border-run" does not apply anymore, so my question is how can I obtain a 1 year visa, in order to actually live in Thailand. Assuming it will all be OK, I might consider extending this visa.
How does it work? What are my Visa options? 

2 - Finance/work.
As I mentioned, I have an active online business that provides me a living (I am 15 years far from retirement age in my country and my retirement plan isn't that good anyway). 
Assuming I will continue running my business while in Thailand, would I be paying taxes to the Thai government or in my country, where the official business address is registered?
Would it be legal to run my online business while staying in Thailand? Would it cause me any troubles?

3 - health/Medical.
Generally I am healthy and in a good physical shape ( I have been checked recently, no heart/ BP/diabetes issues) so I don't expect any medical problems.
I have a major dental treatment to do (I have to replace about half of my teeth into implants). 
I have read in another board (years ago, it doesn't exist anymore) that dental medicine in Thailand is quite advanced and prices are reasonable.
Any info on that? Where would it be best to have an extensive dental treatment?
What are the best medical insurance options?

I probably have more questions but those are the ones that came up now 

Thanks in advance,
Xrm


----------



## Asian Spirit

xrm9963 said:


> I have been reading posts for a while and only recently became a member of this community.
> Though I have read quite a few posts on issues that matters to me I have still a few questions, due to outdated or lacking information, specially on Visa issues, medical and finance issues.
> 
> First, a bit on myself.
> I am 52, in a few weeks I will finally be out of a long and complicated divorce procedure.
> I have an online business that provides me a decent income of a few thousands of $ per month ($3k-$5k usually). I have been in Thailand on a few occasions in the past 4-5 years and I honestly fell for the people and the places, so my general plan is to complete the divorce, liquidate the few assets that I have and relocate to Thailand.
> If it matters, I have an Italian and Israeli nationality.
> 
> To my questions:
> 1 - Visa.
> I understand that the "border-run" does not apply anymore, so my question is how can I obtain a 1 year visa, in order to actually live in Thailand. Assuming it will all be OK, I might consider extending this visa.
> How does it work? What are my Visa options?
> 
> 2 - Finance/work.
> As I mentioned, I have an active online business that provides me a living (I am 15 years far from retirement age in my country and my retirement plan isn't that good anyway).
> Assuming I will continue running my business while in Thailand, would I be paying taxes to the Thai government or in my country, where the official business address is registered?
> Would it be legal to run my online business while staying in Thailand? Would it cause me any troubles?
> 
> 3 - health/Medical.
> Generally I am healthy and in a good physical shape ( I have been checked recently, no heart/ BP/diabetes issues) so I don't expect any medical problems.
> I have a major dental treatment to do (I have to replace about half of my teeth into implants).
> I have read in another board (years ago, it doesn't exist anymore) that dental medicine in Thailand is quite advanced and prices are reasonable.
> Any info on that? Where would it be best to have an extensive dental treatment?
> What are the best medical insurance options?
> 
> I probably have more questions but those are the ones that came up now
> 
> Thanks in advance,
> Xrm


Hi Xrm and welcome to the site. The Thailand page has been a bit quiet over the last few weeks or so but you should get some information/answers to your questions.

I'm over in the Philippines so am unable to give good info for Thailand..


----------



## Sawasdeekrap

You are 52. So a retirement visa is an opportunity. However one is not allowed to work with this kind of Visa. but after all it will be very hard to obtain a working permit in your case. Working permits are only given for jobs that can't be done by Thai people. I reccon that is not the case in your situation. If your work can be done in the enclosure of your living quarters without anybody noticing you won't have much of a problem. 

<Snip>

There are several insurance companies to get a good health insurance. I have no expertise on this matter. But I do know there are several very good dental clinics in Pattaya. <Snip>

Regards, SK


----------



## xrm9963

Sawasdeekrap said:


> You are 52. So a retirement visa is an opportunity. However one is not allowed to work with this kind of Visa.
> 
> Regards, SK


What are the conditions for getting a retirement visa?


----------



## Sawasdeekrap

See thread: Are There Advisors For Potential Retirees?

Read post by Wayward Wind. Replace US by Israeli.


----------



## xrm9963

Thanks, Sawasdeekrap


----------



## MikeP52

Hi all. Interested in this thread, because I am looking at relocating from the UK to be with my Chinese wife to either Turkey or Thailand. Can anyone tell me if there are any financial requirements that nee to be met. ie amount of cash in the bank etc. Not interested at all in working


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

For U.S. retirees, only.
Type "O" visa.
After 45 days, you can get a 1 year extension on it. This is what is called a Retirement Visa.
You will need proof of Thai residency i.e. utility-cable-rental agreement in your name.
Proof of Residency which is the rental agreement.
B$800,000 on deposit in a Thai bank for 3 prior, consecutive months. Or, if the U.S. Embassy will notarize your minimum income from the U.S. statement stating it's above B$65,000 per month, you should be ok. Go the their website: 
U.S. Citizen Services | Embassy of the United States Bangkok, Thailand
The Embassy staff travels to various Provinces (I'm in Phuket) quarterly to do many of the services. Very convenient.


----------



## MikeP52

Are the figures you are quoting in Thai Baht? If so they would be easily acheivable for me


----------



## MrsE

I am also researching the possibility of retiring in Thailand, and can confirm the figures quoted are in Thai Baht


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

The "B" in front of the "$" means Baht.


----------



## MikeP52

Thanks for the clarification. My confusion was the fact that you are American and using the US dollar sign


----------



## Happynthailand

yes it is Thai Baht,which goes up and down depending on the exchange rate for US $$$


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

2 can live comfortably in Thailand for U.S.$2500. Try that in America!


----------



## msmsleno4ka

Good idea, a friend of mine visited it last year and was really happy


----------



## mikeytmh

Hi, I'm mike and I am in the same position as you. Looking to move to thailand, I', 56, retired army. I was thinking about using an offshore bank for financials (any suggestions). the retirement visa is something I didn't know. any information to help me prepare or the move would be great. anybdy else for that matter.

thanks


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

MrsE said:


> I am also researching the possibility of retiring in Thailand, and can confirm the figures quoted are in Thai Baht


Thailand rules, so Thai Baht.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

MikeP52 said:


> Are the figures you are quoting in Thai Baht? If so they would be easily acheivable for me


Thailand rules, so Thai Baht.


----------



## dancebert

mikeytmh said:


> Hi, I'm mike and I am in the same position as you. Looking to move to thailand, I', 56, retired army. I was thinking about using an offshore bank for financials (any suggestions). the retirement visa is something I didn't know. any information to help me prepare or the move would be great. anybdy else for that matter.


There are two types of retirement visas. One is a 'non-immigrant type O-A', the other is 'non-immigrant type O for the purpose of retirement'. The O-A must be obtained in the country that issued one's passport. The O is available at most Thai embassies and consulates. The O-A requires more time and effort to get. It's been seven years since I researched this, so I don't remember what are the advantages of the O-A. I have the O. I'll PM with the website URL that has the best visa info. (Oops, you're too new to use PMs)

By 'offshore bank' do you mean one that's both not in the US and not in Thailand? If so, I can't help you. 

One thing about banking that has saved my a$$ a few times is having 2 US banks. That way, having an credit or debit card frozen because of fraudulent activity leaves you with a backup. Consensus is Charles Schwab bank is the best for no fees on foreign uses. One of my banks is USAA because they've dealt with US customers in foreign lands for so long they've seen it all and know how to handle it.

Kasikorn Bank is the most foreigner friendly bank in Thailand.


----------



## Thai Bigfoot

Since the money required is by Thai law for Thailand, of course the figures are in Thai Baht.


----------



## dancebert

Thai Bigfoot said:


> The "B" in front of the "$" means Baht.


In my 6 1/2 years living in Thailand, before reading this thread the only ways I'd seen a baht currency amount expressed was a number followed by the letter B or the abbreviation THB. Well, ya learn something new everyday.


----------

